# ID this DPH Gold Medal Frame



## hzqw2l (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone know who made this D P Harris Gold Medal frame/fork?

It's going to be my ratrod project this spring.













Thanks


----------



## rjs5700 (Apr 15, 2009)

H.P. Snyder Mfg. Co.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 15, 2009)

*Yep!, Snyder BUT...*

Schwinn made the Fork and Sprocket...


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 15, 2009)

*Dph Mfg.*

I was mistaken in the first Post.

Badge says DPH MFG.  Not Harris.

GOLD MEDAL.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 15, 2009)

needs the h insigia crank.  had the zep tank 37 38 in year.


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 16, 2009)

Could be a 36 as well.  D.P. Harris had several chainrings used from 36-38.  Pick up a Rollfast book that covers all years of this model.
http://www.classicbicyclenews.com/literature.html


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 16, 2009)

i thought that the 36 had the nut to tighten up for the seat post... i had one of those which was a one year only 36.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 16, 2009)

*DPH Frame*

Is this frame desirable?

I was going to make this a klunker since it's just a bunch of parts.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 16, 2009)

*yes and no...*

If you have all the correct parts to complete.. yes

There has been a lot of these on e-bay lately all or most too much money I have 4 of these I am gonna throw a motor on one of mine...check out last years events you will see a couple of cool examples one is military style olive drab the other is black and pearl white and orange these bikes are very short so tall people don't like them... I think it would make a better rat bike or a board tracker than a clunker you will have a hard time climbing hills without full leg extension...


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with Aeropsycho?s assessment regarding the pros and cons of the frame as a rider and their value in the hobby. These Snyder built frames are relatively common in the hobby but are valued because they have a cut-down, streamlined appearance. They typically sell a bit higher (or more easily) than their commonality would suggest because they are good looking.

Early frames were not designed to take a tank while later versions have a larger space between the top tubes and can be fitted with an appropriate Snyder tank. 

The two variations or the frame that are theoretically worth more are the 36 version with the locking collet seat binder which should bring a slight premium over the standard model and the 37 version with a built in lock stubbed out of the head tube. True Hawthorne Zep versions either used the head tube stub lock or used a fork with a built in lock in the triple plate crown. Either of these versions should also bring a premium over the standard frames.

I don?t think the significance or monetary value of the frame precludes using it for your project but the geometry may not be ideal.


----------

